# men



## Silvia

I'd like to know if there is an English word to define a species of man (  ) who likes women and always tries to have success with any woman he meets. I'm not looking for a medical term though  

My bilingual dictionary suggested: "lounge lizard" and "lovesick suitor", but American people seem not to understand what I'm talking about.

Now it's a matter of principle, I must find this word, if it exists!

P.S.: It shouldn't be "flirt", since I guess a flirt only plays with words, while the other kind of man I'm talking about is looking for something else...


----------



## Artrella

*philanderer*  noun [C] *dated* disapproving
a man who enjoys having sex with a lot of different women without becoming personally involved with any of them
_My grandfather was a dreadful philanderer, so he and Grandma had some amazing arguments._*
womanizer*, UK and ANZ usually -iser  noun [C] disapproving
_As a young actor, he had brief affairs with many of his female co-stars and quickly gained a reputation as a womanizer._


----------



## Silvia

Ok, thanks Art, but I haven't found what I was looking for. At least not yet.

As you said, 'philanderer' is dated and womanizers *actually* have success with women!


----------



## Tomas Robinson

Hi Silviap,

A *playboy * or a *Don Juan * (I don't know where in the Spanish this evolved but it moved into English usage during the 20th century sometime (maybe someone else has a history?). Either of those might be what you're looking for?

As in, "He's a real Don Juan with the ladies". And "playboy" probably has a more recent origin (perhaps with the magazine's   appearance? Don't know).

Take care,
Tom


----------



## Artrella

Tomas Robinson said:
			
		

> Hi Silviap,
> 
> A *playboy * or a *Don Juan * (I don't know where in the Spanish this evolved but it moved into English usage during the 20th century sometime (maybe someone else has a history?). Either of those might be what you're looking for?
> 
> As in, "He's a real Don Juan with the ladies". And "playboy" probably has a more recent origin (perhaps with the magazine's   appearance? Don't know).
> 
> Take care,
> Tom




Don Juan   noun [C]
a man who *has had sex * with a lot of women
_Keep away from him, Alice, he's a real Don Juan._ (well... it depends on what you are looking for...  )

Tom, I think that Silvia is looking for a word that means the man has not succeeded in his project.     ???????????  

And Playboy, following the definitions given in the thread that considered this word, gives me the idea of successful guy (either for his appearance or his money)

I made a mess with this!!!


----------



## Silvia

Artrella said:
			
		

> Keep away from him, Alice, he's a real Don Juan. (well... it depends on what you are looking for...)



Now, that really made me laugh!
Anyway, you're right, Art, it's a matter of nuances.


----------



## jacinta

silviap said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks Art, but I haven't found what I was looking for. At least not yet.
> 
> As you said, 'philanderer' is dated and womanizers *actually* have success with women!




A womanizer is a man who uses women.  He dates lots of women and has a reputation of not being faithful to any one of them.

I don't know of a term for a man who is *not* successful with a lot of women.  The only thing that comes to mind is* loser*!


----------



## Silvia

The key is: a man who tries it out with any and every woman.


----------



## Tomas Robinson

Ooooo, just thought of one...

How about "gigolo"? As in a bad movie from 1980, "American Gigolo". Though that's more like a male prostitute....


----------



## Artrella

Tomas Robinson said:
			
		

> Ooooo, just thought of one...
> 
> How about "gigolo"? As in a bad movie from 1980, "American Gigolo". Though that's more like a male prostitute....




Yes!!! A taxi-boy!!!! I don't think so!! I agree with Jacinta, because if the man is not successful he is a LOSER!!!!  JAJAJA!!!


----------



## Silvia

Let's try to be objective   

Gigolo is a hired man.
Any other suggestion?

P.S.: I'm starting to think that species only lives in Italy


----------



## jacinta

silviap said:
			
		

> *Let's try to be objective*
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: I'm starting to think that species only lives in Italy




All's fair in love and war!!  What do you call him in Italy?  We'll see if there is a translation.


----------



## Silvia

We might call him cascamorto, but we have other words as well. Anyway, it's funny that the English only have flirts or womanizers and no inbetween.


----------



## garryknight

Has anyone mentioned 'Lothario' yet?


----------



## Silvia

Lothario?! Tell me more!


----------



## Chaucer

Silviap, others may fine-tune this information, or discredit it. But nevertheless, it may amuse you.

*I've alway liked "hound dog".* I'll do my best to give you the general idea:

A man "who sniffs or hunts after potential liasons" but never really succeeds in catching one. The word has rustic and rural origins, was made famous by Elvis in "You Ain't Nothin' But A Hound Dog".

It is used quite often by the people in what they call the Red States in the U.S.

You might say this of someone in this situation:

Three male friends enter a restaurant. One of them notices an attractive woman a few tables away. He gets up from his table and makes a beeline for her. He gets only so far in his attempt to seduce her, and returns; not necesssarily disappointed, and fairly satisified about making what contact he did, though he has no more hope of actual or any further success.
One of this friends says to him when he returns to their table, in part admiration and part recognition of his lack of success.
"Clovis, you hound dog you," or "Clovis, you ain't nothing but a hound dog."

A Hound Dog may have amorous/sexual enough, though, so that one might hear this scenario:

A girlfriend says to another, in warning about certain man:
"Watch out for him. He's a hound dog. One minute he's telling you how wonderful you are, the next thing he's sniffing around some other woman's skirt."

Usually when someone hears himself called a "hound dog", he'll take it as a compliment, equating the attempt of sniffing out prey, enjoying some contact and communication with the prey, yet consistently coming back without "the prey locked in his jaws" as deemably successful and manly behavior regardless. Usually, a "hound dog" will return to his friends with his raised eyebrow of self-confidence and arrogance intact, because to his mind, he has been successful.

"horn dog" is another in the canine vein of women-chasers, it could replace "hound dog" quite exactly.


----------



## garryknight

silviap said:
			
		

> Lothario?! Tell me more!


 From a couple of online dictionaries:

 WordNet (r) 2.0
  Lothario
       n : a successful womanizer (after a fictional seducer)

 Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary (1913)
 Lothario \Lo*tha"ri*o\, n. [Name of a character in Rowe's drama,
    ``The Fair Penitent.'']
    A gay seducer of women; a libertine.


----------



## badger

I've heard women here in ireland use the term "he's a creep" to describe a man who tries with any woman but never seems to succeed.  

Sometimes this is said with a shudder.

He's unattractive to women in general not because of his appearance but because of his behavior and personality.  

But as I’m a man this can only be a secondhand opinion. B


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> I'd like to know if there is an English word to define a species of man (  ) who likes women and always tries to have success with any woman he meets. I'm not looking for a medical term though
> 
> My bilingual dictionary suggested: "lounge lizard" and "lovesick suitor", but American people seem not to understand what I'm talking about.
> 
> Now it's a matter of principle, I must find this word, if it exists!
> 
> P.S.: It shouldn't be "flirt", since I guess a flirt only plays with words, while the other kind of man I'm talking about is looking for something else...




Silvia, 

I don't know of an English word that exactly meets your criteria, but the questions call to mind a story I heard both in Spain and your own country, with the names reversed, of course:

Cazenova was reputed to have tried to make love to every woman he met, because it was his way of proving to himself that he was a man.  Don Juan also tried to make love to every woman he met, because he liked it!

Both of these names have come to mean, in English, a man who attempts to 'conquer' just about every woman he meets.

saludos,
a totally monogamous Cuchu


----------



## Silvia

Chaucer, that's exactly the word I was looking for! Though only the red states might use/understand it. Thank you for your exhaustive explanation! (Now I wonder if that's a true story...   )

And thank you Badger, creep is an excellent word for it!


----------



## Silvia

Cuchu, Gian Giacomo Casanova was known as an actual lover, he was able to please them all (we're talking of women).
That is more or less like Don Juan (Tenorio), as Artrella said:


> Don Juan noun [C]
> a man who has had sex with a lot of women


The only difference is that Casanova was a real person, while Don Juan was a character invented by Tirso de Molina


----------



## jacinta

badger said:
			
		

> I've heard women here in ireland use the term "he's a creep" to describe a man who tries with any woman but never seems to succeed.
> 
> Sometimes this is said with a shudder.
> 
> He's unattractive to women in general not because of his appearance but because of his behavior and personality.
> 
> But as I’m a man this can only be a secondhand opinion. B




Yes, exactly.  In any country a man who moves in on women and doesn't succeed because of his personality is indeed a creep!!


----------



## Sharon

I think that "wolf" is said of a man that tries them all (or at least most of them) and whether or not he succeeds is not important. I have also heard "dog." 

I know an offensive one using the word "hound" but I don't think it's what you're looking for.


----------



## dave

silviap said:
			
		

> I'd like to know if there is an English word to define a species of man (  ) who likes women and always tries to have success with any woman he meets.



I think the phrase "heterosexual male" just about covers it


----------



## dave

What about *letch*? This comes from the adjective _lecherous_, and has the same connotations as 'creep' but is specific to a man being 'creepy' towards women.


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> I think the phrase "heterosexual male" just about covers it




  

Tormenta


----------



## Silvia

dave said:
			
		

> I think the phrase "heterosexual male" just about covers it



 Dave, so witty! It's a matter of stats...

About letch... now I wonder, how can anyone publish a dictionary of 2400, yes 2400, pages and omit such important word?!!! Or maybe was the spelling wrong? I found lecherous, but I guess it defines a sort of pervert... the person I was describing is more ordinary...

But creep is quite clear now! Dog, hound, and wolf... they're all animals!

P.S.: I'm so thankful for how my vocabulary is being enriched by new words


----------



## Artrella

dave said:
			
		

> What about *letch*? This comes from the adjective _lecherous_, and has the same connotations as 'creep' but is specific to a man being 'creepy' towards women.




Is it possible I've seen this word in The Merchant's Tale (The Canterbury Tales)???  Yes!!!

*And nat oonly for paramour or love;
                    And not only for sexual passion or love;
1451         And for they sholde leccherye eschue,
                    And so that they should abstain from lechery,
1452         And yelde hir dette whan that it is due;
                    And yield their marital debt when it is due;*


----------



## cutiepie

I have one more "phrase to try"

When a guy is really good at smooth talking women and getting whatever he wants from multiple women and then dumping them, we call him a "player"

As in he is "playing" the filed of women.


If you want to insult a guy, or describe a guy who is trying to be succesfull with women but just isn't, you could call him a 
"wannabe player"

as in "wants to be a player"

it's a huge insult to a college age guy in a situtation like this:

John flirted with every girl in this bar and they all rejected him! He is such a wannabe player!

Sometimes you will also here people say "playa" to try to sound cool like all the rap and hip hop artists, but unless you sell millions of records every year, I would just stick to "player".


----------



## dave

silviap said:
			
		

> Dave, so witty! It's a matter of stats...
> 
> About letch... now I wonder, how can anyone publish a dictionary of 2400, yes 2400, pages and omit such important word?!!! Or maybe was the spelling wrong? I found lecherous, but I guess it defines a sort of pervert... the person I was describing is more ordinary...
> 
> But creep is quite clear now! Dog, hound, and wolf... they're all animals!
> 
> P.S.: I'm so thankful for how my vocabulary is being enriched by new words



Well the on-line OED spells it either *letch * or *lech * (although this to me would be pronounced _leck_, as in the Austrian ski resort of the same name), although defines it as '_A strong desire or longing, esp. sexual_' rather than the man who has such desires. However the word *lecher * is defined as '_A man immoderately given to sexual indulgence; a lewd or grossly unchaste man, a debauchee._', although in modern usage the word *letch * would definitely be used. E.g:

Woman A: Have you met the new boss yet? He's a real old letch.
Woman B: Yeah, I met him yesterday and he spent the whole meeting looking down my top. He's disgsuting.


----------



## Silvia

dave said:
			
		

> Woman A: Have you met the new boss yet? He's a real old letch.
> Woman B: Yeah, I met him yesterday and he spent the whole meeting looking down my top. He's disgsuting.



  This thread is ending just like it started... men...


----------



## cathy

> Woman A: Have you met the new boss yet? He's a real old letch.
> Woman B: Yeah, I met him yesterday and he spent the whole meeting looking down my top. He's disgsuting.



I would call a man like that a sleaze


----------



## leenico

The word your looking for is stud. it's pretty common in the U.S. Websters Collegiate Dictionary states "a young man especiallyone who is virile & promiscous"


----------



## Artrella

*lascivious*  expressing, creating or feeling a desire for sexual activity
"Why don't you come and sit over here next to me, darling," he said, giving her a lascivious leer (= smile).


D.O.M. =dirty old man  (viejo verde y baboso)  Sorry, Teacher said....not me!!!!!


Main Entry:lascivious
Function:adjective 

  1
Synonyms  LICENTIOUS 2, fast, incontinent, lecherous, lewd, libertine, libidinous, lustful, salacious, satyric
Related Word coarse, gross, obscene
  2
Synonyms  LUSTFUL 2, concupiscent, goatish, *horny, hot, libidinous, lickerish, passionate, prurient, satyric


Silvia, te va alguno de estos??? Habrá que probar cada uno para ver si es el que vos decís???????????????????????    


Sorry, this is English only.  Silvia does some of these words fit in your context?
Do we need to try everyone to see if some of these is the adequate one????????????????????


----------



## cuchuflete

leenico said:
			
		

> The word your *you're* looking for is stud. it's pretty common in the U.S. Websters Collegiate Dictionary states "a young man especially one who is virile & promisc*u*ous"


What does your source say about a young woman especially one who is nubile and promiscuous?


----------



## leenico

Nymph, or nymphet first comes to mind. A nymph is short for nymphomaniac which means an excessive sexual desire by a female. Nymphet is a sexually precocius girl barely in her teens.


----------



## jacinta

Artrella said:
			
		

> *lascivious*  expressing, creating or feeling a desire for sexual activity
> "Why don't you come and sit over here next to me, darling," he said, giving her a lascivious leer (= smile).
> 
> 
> D.O.M. =dirty old man  (viejo verde y baboso)  Sorry, Teacher said....not me!!!!!
> 
> 
> Main Entry:lascivious
> Function:adjective
> 
> 1
> Synonyms  LICENTIOUS 2, fast, incontinent, lecherous, lewd, libertine, libidinous, lustful, salacious, satyric
> Related Word coarse, gross, obscene
> 2
> Synonyms  LUSTFUL 2, concupiscent, goatish, *horny, hot, libidinous, lickerish, passionate, prurient, satyric
> 
> 
> Silvia, te va alguno de estos??? Habrá que probar cada uno para ver si es el que vos decís???????????????????????
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is English only.  Silvia does some of these words fit in your context?
> Do we need to try everyone to see if some of these is the adequate one????????????????????



The only problem with this word is that it usually refers to an "old" man.  What defines an old man???  Maybe one who preys on young girls (?)


----------



## Silvia

Lee, thank you for your contribution, though I don't understand why a woman with excessive sexual desire should be promiscuous... but that's a totally different matter! I see Cuchu tried to change the subject, instead of starting a new thread on its own!

Art, thank you for your input, your 'viejo verde y baboso' really made me laugh! Your teacher is too much! Anyway, I thought that DOM meant dominant, as opposed to submissive, you know... that widely known American thing    This would require a different thread as well!

Jacinta, I can describe an old man:
he can barely walk on his two legs, he's often bald-headed, he lost his 'real' teeth quite a while ago, he can't read because, even if he wears glasses, they won't do! Overall, he has plenty of time to waste 
Not bad...


----------



## Artrella

silviap said:
			
		

> Lee, thank you for your contribution, though I don't understand why a woman *with excessive sexual desire should be promiscuous... * but that's a totally different matter! I see Cuchu tried to change the subject, instead of starting a new thread on its own!
> 
> Art, thank you for your input, your 'viejo verde y baboso' really made me laugh! Your teacher is too much! Anyway, I thought that DOM meant dominant, as opposed to submissive, you know... that widely known American thing    This would require a different thread as well!
> 
> Jacinta, I can describe an old man:
> he can barely walk on his two legs, he's often bald-headed, he lost his 'real' teeth quite a while ago, he can't read because, even if he wears glasses, they won't do! Overall, he has plenty of time to waste Not bad...




*nymphomaniac * 
informal nympho noun [C] disapproving
a woman who likes to have sex very often, esp. with lots of *different men*
_Do you know that Mandy's slept with half the rugby club - she's a complete nymphomaniac!_


Silviap, it seems that this term applies to a woman who has had SEVERAL, MANY, encounters with MEN.  Not only has she the sexual desire but (luckily???) has had the opportunity of putting in practice her desire with SEVERAL MANY DIFFERENT MEN...maybe she was trying to find the adequate word you are looking for...


----------



## Silvia

Art, Art... I know what a nymphomaniac is. I was just commenting what the others said... just thinking out loud 

Now, shall we start discussing the word 'excessive'? 

This is a philosophical issue...

P.S.: I clearly said that I already found the word I was looking for, it's CREEP. Thank you all!


----------



## shoal22

I thought that lounge lizard covered it pretty well.


----------



## mandymroth

silviap said:
			
		

> I'd like to know if there is an English word to define a species of man (  ) who likes women and always tries to have success with any woman he meets. I'm not looking for a medical term though
> 
> My bilingual dictionary suggested: "lounge lizard" and "lovesick suitor", but American people seem not to understand what I'm talking about.
> 
> Now it's a matter of principle, I must find this word, if it exists!
> 
> P.S.: It shouldn't be "flirt", since I guess a flirt only plays with words, while the other kind of man I'm talking about is looking for something else...




Ladies man  (can be good or bad)

Sleazebag (not a good thing to be...basically a jerk---an offensive term for somebody whose behavior is perceived as immoral, unethical, or despicable  slang insult  


Womanizer: a man who likes many women and has short sexual relationships with them 

Skirt Chaser: see above  (also: To pursue women lecherously)

Playboy, player (spelling may vary on player, depending on how hip you're attempting to be) 

"lounge lizard" --this is a very dated (I'm talking my grandparents used it) way to describe him

lovesick suitor: not used widely outside of romance novels.  Generally used when referring to a male that is not attempting to pick up multiple women.  This would be more like a man whose heart is set on one girl and he’s not having much luck winning her hand.

Gigolo: Not used much outside of Hollywood movies/songs.  At one point, I believe it may have been widespread.  Also, suggests that money was involved.


----------



## Silvia

Here's the deal...

Do you want to have the last word in the thread? Then say yes and you will


----------

